# uk CHI IN THE PARK replys / confirmed



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

This is the Confirmed list... all names here are confirming they are attending the meetup in Birmingham's Cannon Hill Park!  

USERNAME.............CHIS ATTENDING WITH THEM..........Total chis

Chihuahua_lady____Ruby, Jacob and Maybe Tyke________3
Fizzysmum_________Fizzy Dave_______________________1
Stefanie_Farrell_____Romeo____________________________1
JAYNE______________Tyson_____________________________1
Imafairy____________Jack, Bella, Lottie, Chico and Lulu___5
OzzyandLily'smom___Ozzy and Lilly-boo_________________2
Jon_________________(coming with Clare above)__________*
Anne________________Mouse___________________________ 1
Charlotte2772________Daisy moo & Tiggy________________2
Kelseysmum_________4 chi babies_______________________4
MR.CHI______________Winston___________________________1
Loubie1736__________Lucy_______________________________1
Nemochi_____________Stitch______________________________1
Star_________________Tyke______________________________1
JodieBradbury_______Pepi & Mini ________________________2
toylittlehorse_________Joey______________________________1
Kelly________________Millie______________________________1

OVER 29 CHIHUAHUAS CONFIRMED!!!

(If your names wrongly on this list please let me know or if its missing let me know!)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*THE WAITING FOR REPLIES LIST*

If your username is on this list.. were waiting for you reply!

darkamber 
toylittlehorse 
sweety 
Rachel<3chihuahuas 
aemi 
LeanneG 
Bekki 
oohamgorgeous 
Lottie 
[email protected] 
babyjane1968 
blobby 
christopher 
mr bigs mummy 
amchugh 
JimJanie.Wanadoo 
starchi 
cheeky_chihuahua 
-x_sydney_x- 
J3mm4_uk


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

I live in London but may be able to attend a Birmingham meetup depending on when it is....

Helen and Jack


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Mouse and I would like to come, but it would have to be near a station because we would be coming by train. Thanks Anne and Mouse


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

wow - this is so exiting!!!!!  - have we figured out a date/time yet - im away 20th august for a week - and back to school about 6th september :wave:

can someone pm me when we have a date/time organized so I know exactly whats going on - I have'nt even told my Mom yet lol


----------



## suzi (Jan 2, 2005)

wow the meet up sounds like fun, however i wont be able to make it coz its too far for me to travel, and i have no money!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> I live in London but may be able to attend a Birmingham meetup depending on when it is....
> 
> Helen and Jack


So far i think everyones looking into early december if thats any help?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Anne said:


> Mouse and I would like to come, but it would have to be near a station because we would be coming by train. Thanks Anne and Mouse


Hello.. where abouts are you and mouse.
Coming on a train from London and most other places you arrive at Birmingham New Street station.. (where most of us will be arriving)
and thats in the middle of the town.. where I think would be a good place to meet :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jon said:


> wow - this is so exiting!!!!!  - have we figured out a date/time yet - im away 20th august for a week - and back to school about 6th september :wave:
> 
> can someone pm me when we have a date/time organized so I know exactly whats going on - I have'nt even told my Mom yet lol


Ok... hmm are you Jon Clare i planning on bringing with her?
Well I think its planned for December  
and a time would probably be the whole day...
and a place is so far Birmingham but were unsure what will take place that day!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

suzi said:


> wow the meet up sounds like fun, however i wont be able to make it coz its too far for me to travel, and i have no money!!!


Thats such a shame... just one day?!?!


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Hi,
Mouse and I will be coming up from Milton Keynes so Birmingham New Street will be a doddle to get to. When is it??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok thats great anne. Ive added you to the list! Where looking at around early december I think... ???


----------



## kelseysmum (May 14, 2005)

Oh, my name wasn't on the 'waiting for reply' list.  I did get a pm about it though, so does that qualify me? :wink: 

I'm in Oxford so Birmingham is fine for me. You can certainly count me and my four in!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I apologide for that so much. Your name is on the confirmed list... thanks alot :wave: Seems to becoming quite a turn out now.  Everyone was meant to meet in chat now but so far Im by myself


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Stef I shall def be coming James will be driving me there in my mamas car!! Yippee!!!!!! Yaaaaaaaaaaaay! Im so happy !!! Yippe Yaaaaaaaaaaay yaaaay ahhhhhhh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay heehee!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well thats just flipping fantastic! WOOOO HOOO.. Zoe could you let me no what chis your bringing. Is james under the username MR.CHI and will he be bringing any chis?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

He will be bringing his dog winston and I shall be bringing Lulu, Lottie, Bella, Chico and Jack. Is that allowed or is it to many??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MORE THE MERRIER!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

OVER 22 CHIHUAHUAS ARE CONFIRMED!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay lots of chis :wave:


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Hey!!! Me and Lola are coming!! Yipee!! We can't wait!     

Love Lucie & Lola :wave:


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

i would love to come  depends what day it is!
if my boyf is not working he can drive  if hes up for it as birm is 3hrs from me! may have to get a train!
ill keep an eye out for the date 

star x


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Date is on November 19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave: Hope you both can make it! There is already 21 + chis confirmed.. I think It'll be the biggest chi-ppl meeting in th euk.. not a day to miss. Loubie Ill add you name! Thanks so much! Star wil you be able to attend that day? Hope so!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay more people down this meet up is going to be huge


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, me and Lexi won't be able to make this meet.
November will be too busy for me, this being my final year at University.

Even at the weekend, I'd have to spend about 6 hours travelling down really early on Saturday morning, and I won't have a lot of money to splash out on accomodation and travel etc with it being so near to Christmas. I have a lot of materials to buy for my degree film, it's going to be one expensive year!!

Maybe next time if there's another one.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Yay November I can do, Stitch and I will be there  I 'll try and get my friend to bring Sparkles aswell


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> Yay November I can do, Stitch and I will be there  I 'll try and get my friend to bring Sparkles aswell


Ok how did I post as a guest hummm anyway as I said me and Stitchy will be there  sadly my other chi baby will be too young but any meets early next year and they'll both be there anyone coming up from around Surrey way and we can go up with?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> anyone coming up from around Surrey way and we can go up with?


I'm in Surrey , I'd loved to have given people lifts ( I originally said I may have been able to ) but now i've spoken to my best friend and she and her boyfriend wanna come too so there will be no room in the car , sorry about that ) maybe people who are going from this way to Birmingham on the train could all meet at a train station and travel that way ? ( sorry again that I can't help out : ( ) but i will bring dog treats & doughnuts


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im really looking forward to this yay :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

me too :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Me too  maybe nearer the time we should all post a photo of ourselves so people will know who is who ?  :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I hope someone will be able to help me with my 5 lol!¬!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i have to say im really looking forward to seeing everyones chis especially your lulu she looks soooo sweet very pretty


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

It should be a bi-yearly thing, so we can make the next one too!
It's just bad timing for me, I can travel anywhere really, Lexi loves to travel thank god. 

We should have a meet up in summer 2006, hopefully we'll get a warm day too!

It could even be in London, a day in Hyde Park or Regents Park would be awesome!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Nona said:


> We should have a meet up in summer 2006, hopefully we'll get a warm day too!
> 
> It could even be in London, a day in Hyde Park or Regents Park would be awesome!!


sounds good to me  8)


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Is there any idea of time or whatever??????


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Zoe I will definately help out with your 5 I cant wait too meet them all :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Anonymous said:
> 
> 
> > Yay November I can do, Stitch and I will be there  I 'll try and get my friend to bring Sparkles aswell
> ...


Hey...
Sorry I may have made a mistake as I thought I read in another post that you were not going? But anyway  so glad you are as Id love to see stitch. How old will he be at the meeting? I think there will be quite a few of us travelling from London to Birmingham so If you could get to London.. you could always join most of us on the train?!  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> Sorry guys, me and Lexi won't be able to make this meet.
> November will be too busy for me, this being my final year at University.
> 
> Even at the weekend, I'd have to spend about 6 hours travelling down really early on Saturday morning, and I won't have a lot of money to splash out on accomodation and travel etc with it being so near to Christmas. I have a lot of materials to buy for my degree film, it's going to be one expensive year!!
> ...


Your being very sensible about your studies Iona  I think if this one has a good turn up then we'll defo arrange another in the summer next year :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> Me too  maybe nearer the time we should all post a photo of ourselves so people will know who is who ?  :wink:


Great idea!!!!! Shall I start a thread now?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Is there any idea of time or whatever??????


I think if we arrange to meet about 12 noon.. as that would give time for people to travel and then continue the day untill we all get tierd lol? Anyone else have any other time suggestions?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Fizzys mum said:
> 
> 
> > Me too  maybe nearer the time we should all post a photo of ourselves so people will know who is who ?  :wink:
> ...



Yeah, great idea  ( I'll get a new photo of me taken this weekend , now I've had a hair cut it's safe to get near a camera LOL ) 

12 noon if fine by me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i should be having my hair done on tuesday lol  so I'll wait too :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

darn i missed the chat  i hope you guys will have a wonderful day !! 

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow nat again.... you porr thing! Your so so emotional.... it was only me and vicki and 2pups from america who were in there lol.... me and vicki had a great chat but was lonely lol when 2pups entered the chat I felt like we was in the big brother house and we'd just got a new housemate lol :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

like KINGA :wink:  

i chatted a few days ago with sullysmum,sunnyflmom and Jayne ......

kisses nat


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:wave: kingas great!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Can we make it one o'clock or is that not good otherwise james is going to have to get up so early....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Can we make it one o'clock or is that not good otherwise james is going to have to get up so early....



no im sure 1 oclock will be fine. Though whatever time we say Im sure it would obviously vary so many chis coming from so many locations! So Id say around the 12-1 mark but nearer the day would be easier to confirm the time ect...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what if you say 12 and just stay at the same spot so gives everyone time to arrive etc


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If you guys don't take at least a million pictures, I will never speak to any of you again.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i better bring plenty of batterys for the camara lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Anonymous said:
> ...


I can get to london I only live like 30mins outside  Stitchy will be exactly 5 months  cos he was born June 19th. I thought it was like within the next couple of weeks which is why I said no, Nov is fine cos Stitch would have had all his jabs


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

aww thats great... so the people who are not travelling by car could meetup in London.. say EUSTON station and all travel together. :wave: My baby was born on June 15th I think.. so stitch is 4 days younger than him :shock:  wow! though I do get my dates mixed up.. I'll check that one :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

stefanie_farrell


> aww thats great... so the people who are not travelling by car could meetup in London.. say EUSTON station and all travel together.


My mum and i will probably come all the way by car , can you tell me what the train station we are all meeting at is called Stef?? x :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

hi i would really like to go and bring pepi and mini and prob nab hunny for the day. i cant say for defo this far away but should be able to make it. 
I could bring some of my dog clothes for you to see?
Will let you know nearer the date for defo but put me down and prob my little bro.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww yeah that sounds great you could have a chi stall you know everyone will so wanna be buying there chis stuff i went to brighton today and got ruby her outfit lol it kinda drowns her at the mo and its extra small lol

hey i know this is really sad but i was thinking of a name for our chi-meet what about chi in the park lol like tea in the park how sad am i is it obvious im looking forward to it lol


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

hi yea chi in the park has a cool ring to it  

i will bring some of my stock im going to be driving so it will be easy. 
Guess people will be wanting christmas presents then  
cant wait


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

ahhhh those two guest posts are mine
im in 99% defo be there


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

deffo and that gives me time to save to get my babies christmas pressies saves me going to harrods as well lol!
what kind of stock do you have at the moment can you get tops made with sayings on i want one made for jake now ruby has her outfit i dont want to leave him out lol


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

no not yet still waiting to hear from supplier


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

ah it did it again


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jode Ill add your name to the confirmed list... bring you... ya chis.. and your stock.. it'll sell more when we see it in person :wink: And will be fun! Star has also just confirmed that her and Tyke will be coming to from Brighton


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwww yeah that sounds great you could have a chi stall you know everyone will so wanna be buying there chis stuff i went to brighton today and got ruby her outfit lol it kinda drowns her at the mo and its extra small lol
> 
> hey i know this is really sad but i was thinking of a name for our chi-meet what about chi in the park lol like tea in the park how sad am i is it obvious im looking forward to it lol


chi in the park is fantastic... like party in the park.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I beleive its only fair that you come if you are a member or are coming with a member of chi-ppl.... is that fair? Just I think it would stop just anyone turning up.. you know?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im going to re-PM all those who have not replied yet and hopefully we'll get more we already nearly have 30 chihuahuas...not inc all the people and friends/relatives they may bring!
Also I just thought its only fair if people are bringing there chis and are worrid about leaving there other dog of a different breed at home.. to bring them along if they like. Just as more may turn up if there not leaving there other dog at hom ethe whole day. Should we make say a rule page? Well not rules.. but kinda terms?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

This reminder was just sent out to all those who have yet to reply and let us know.....

Hi,
Just to let you know that THE CHI IN THE PARK chihuahua-people meetup is well on the way now with nearly 30 chihuahuas attending the day out with their owners and friends. It will be held at Cannon Hill Park in Birmingham on November 19th. Many of us will
be meeting at the station in Birmingham and making are way to the park altogether...
You havent yet confirmed if you will attend or not so please do by replying to this PM or checking out the meetup section on the site and the thread entitled "UK CHI IN THE PARK replies/confirmed" ...
if you do come feel free to post you and your chi pics in the "UK I.D PLEASE" thread so we can see all the meetup guests. 
Thanks.. hope to hear from ya soon :wave: 
Uk meetup


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> I beleive its only fair that you come if you are a member or are coming with a member of chi-ppl.... is that fair? Just I think it would stop just anyone turning up.. you know?


..................................Also be careful of 'some' people reading this board times and places that dont have chis and might try to take yours,or is that because i have a suspicious mind :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

No I think your right sullysmum.. thats why Id prefer if everyone got back to me soon so the times and meet spots at the station could be confirmed through PM. Some people in this world have screws missing :roll: and Id hate for there to be trouble... as you just never know. Or just any random people that are not members. PLUS... this is a chi-ppl meetup and its being done through CHIHUAHUA-PEOPLE and I think they should get all the credit therefore it should be their members and friends/relatives of them and chi-ppl's chis of course :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay im sooo looking forward to this chi in the park wooo hooo ha ha


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol Vicki... I am soooooooo much too lol glad we made it a month earlier :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah it will be great hey do you think everyone should bring like food or drink just something little so it really is a tea party lol or am i getting to carried away i can get a chi people cake made ha


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think a picnic sounds like fun


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah so do i and if everyone brought something dont have to be alot then there would be plenty


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh that sounds great!! I am going to contact the park just to let them no. I know its dogs allowed.. and were only having a picnic and walking the dogs.. but as there is so many just to be on the safe side Im gonna TELL em lol not asking though Im telling  I sound like my mum!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ha ha yay im so going to get a cake made with the chi people logo on so what nibbles do we need?
and drink?
i have got ruby such a sweet jacket got it in brigton today but im thinking she needs a dress really and im stil thinking about tyke and rio and patch? its just rio and tyke can be a bit toucy sometimes so im prob best with jacob and ruby and maybe at the next meet bringing tyke oh the choices


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

we'd really like to come, i'll have to confirm closer to the time as i'm supposed to graduate around that time, so it depends what the dates are of my final exams. cant wait to finish uni!!!!would be great to make it to this meet-up it sonds great!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> aww thats great... so the people who are not travelling by car could meetup in London.. say EUSTON station and all travel together. :wave: My baby was born on June 15th I think.. so stitch is 4 days younger than him :shock:  wow! though I do get my dates mixed up.. I'll check that one :wave:


wow thats so cool  so Stitchy and Romeo were born in the same week  I'm not picking my little guy up till the 25th August tho


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Im unsure whn Im picking mine up at the mo :? But yes they were born the same week so thats really cool :wink: 

Angela Im glad your considering coming.. it should be really fun.. I hope it fits in with your Uni dates. I'll pm you any updates as I will do everyone who has confirmed they are coming :wink: :wave: Thanks everyone.. Im sure it'll be a blast! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so lots of chis coming for definate now then


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

defenatly.. Im having quite a few pm's of people who can say nearer the date aswell and are maybes... so that would be more. Hey I think we've areranegd one-a the biggest chi meetups the uk may have ever seen.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah its great there is a site aint there for chi meets in uk i dont think they have even pulled one off as big as this sounds lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I cant wait , counting down the days!!       :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmmm there is a London meetup... but Im unsure of a uk meetup?!
xxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

LOl we should get a doggy mag involved lol!!! Its going to be so much fun i cannot wait........yippee.....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks zoe that reminds me. I need to contact the park and will contact the local birmingham paper :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah what about dog world or our dogs or maybe a doggy mag they could get some one to come take pics it would be great for there mag and good advertising for this site


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il see if i can find an address to e mail dog papers just a bit unsure what to say any ideas anyone?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe...
Hello,
My name is Vicki Osbourne and Im writing on behalf of an organisation called Chihuahua-people. We are a website that have over 1889 registered members from the USA to Australia to the UK and all over the world. We have decided to finally arrange our first ever official UK meetup which we have entitled 'Chi in the park'. With now over 30 chihuahuas confirmed attending this meetup, not including their owners and friends and relatives it should be a day not to miss, a chihuahua extravorgansor. It may also turn out to be on of the biggest chihuahua meetups the UK has ever seen with many more people everyday from all over the UK confirming that they will be attending. Anyone with a chi can go aslong as they are a Chihuahua-people member as this meeting would not be possible without the help and continuous efforts from people all over the world and our dedicated chi lovers from Chi-ppl. We thought we would inform you of the event incase you were interested in publishing an article on our Chihuahua Mania and you would be more than welcome to attend the meetup at Birmingham's Cannon Hill Park on November 19th. We look forward to hopefully hearing from you soon,
Thanks alot
bla bla bla!


lol is that a bit oo much ya fink?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay thats perfect stef il paste it and try and find an e mail address to get it to or post to


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i found an address :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Dog World Ltd
Somerfield House, Wotton Road, Ashford, Kent TN23 6LW



Thats for dog world magazine


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

dogs monthly magazine.....


Dogs Monthly 
Ascot House, 
High Street, Ascot, 
Berkshire SL5 7JG 
United Kingdom


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ive emailed dogs monthly! [email protected] <[email protected]>


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay thanks stef that will be great let us know what they say you never know it could be a good response hey this could be a real big day wonder about a sponser now hmmmmmmm lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow Vicki next we'll be calling pedigree chum food lol and asking them to do us chi football shirts with their logo on lol


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW!!! I only just heard about this! It sounds like so much fun  Me and Ruby so wanna fly over so we can come  lol, no fair! Well we'll be thinking of you all on the day! If we had a New Zealand chi people meet there would only be May (Brooke and Minx's Ma) and I and our girls! I'm sure it would still be fantastic fun, just on a MUCH smaller scale  hehehe


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ruby's ma your welcome to fly over :wink: :wink: :wink: its such a shame so many chi-friends live so far!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm pedigree chum good idea lol! dont most of everyones chis eat royal canin though :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

royal canin,25 Brympton Way, Yeovil, Somerset BA20 2JB
Tel: 01935 600800 



hmmmmmmmmm lol!! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

so so jealous  

i went to a dog day yesterday with cosmo ....it was with all kinds of activities and all breeds ...i saw a 1000 dogs  we had a great day !! we were last in a race  

kisses nat


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hmm
Anyway.. Ill call the park today and try and get some more numbers aswell :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes Ill erase mine then... kinda!
Ive pm'd you Jodie! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

huh I think you should PM the mod and let her know whats going on :wink: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol Clare, you really do make the mod "the boss!" do you not like surprises?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:lol: :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

whats going on people iv only been off two mins and looks like iv missed loads whos sponsering what when where how lol?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol shhhhh its a secret! :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

what is?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

that was me sorry whats a secret?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

how bout some1 pms me and tells me?!!!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Send us pics because i wont be able to be there


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

its a secret  
im sure you will find out sooner or later


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I hate suprises Stef - please tell me PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I wont tell a soul I promise


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

xXKatXx said:


> Send us pics because i wont be able to be there


Thats a shame Kat thanks for letting us know though.

THANKS EVERYONE WHOS NOT GOING THAT HAVE TOOK THE TIME TO PM ME SO I COULD REMOVE THEIR NAMES OFF OF THE LIST! We need to know whos coming and whos not as we don't want to be looking for people on the day that are still at home as they decided not to come :wink: People on maybes... your fine let us know when youve made up your minds!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

:wink: shhhh at clare & Vicki!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

have you heard anything back yet from any of the dog papers or magazines ?

iv been racking my brains trying to think of any other ideas its gonna be so good i hope there is a good turn out


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

should be a good turnout yes!  I guess were sponsored by Jodie togs4dogs.. vicki your hired to find someone that wants to take pics of our sexci babies. Sara can be put in charge of the donuts lol anyone else wanna job? Clare wanna help Vik?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

count me in, just e mailing dog media now fingers crossed chi people this could be our big chance ha lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite dog media have been informed now we just have to wait to hear i suppose


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

great job vik!!!!!!

http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/newspapers.bcc


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I will help take pics and whatever else you want me too do for you


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

woooooooooo hoooooooooo this is going to be great
so Togs4dogs is the official sponser of chi in the park 2005
i cant wait.
i will be bringing my digi cam and camcorder so will be taking loads and loads of snaps.
looks like its going to be a family outing here, im going, little bro, mum and her boyfriend.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay this should be great fun i hope i hear back from the papers


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

you should contact a tv show like richard and judy or this morning cos they always have things on like this.

have a idea

invite paris hilton and we can all educate her :lol: :lol: :lol:

edited to say she can have a free top


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol does anyone know how id contact them they must have a site rite il go look


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey girls! 

Phoned my nan, shes gonna check out how far the park is from the station and just check to see of theres any other parks nearer! Anyway she remnded me that I had been there as a toddler lol I remember I did a runner from her in this maze of flowers lol. She said theres an indoors and its best to contact the park and see if they'll maybe do something? Like if its raining we may be able to use their indoors, and they have a afe and al that she said. Shes going into WHSMITH and the LIBRARY in town to see if they know what people to contact about the event lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> I will help take pics and whatever else you want me too do for you


great!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> you should contact a tv show like richard and judy or this morning cos they always have things on like this.
> 
> have a idea
> 
> ...


super fantastic idea.. its worth a try!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww stef tell your nan we are all very greatful


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lol does anyone know how id contact them they must have a site rite il go look


maybe through the ITV website?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah il do it shall i send them that same e mail though?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yes email is easier! :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

oooooooo yea what are we going to do if it is raining? you know what british weather is like
pitty we dont have a big markee to hide under


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> oooooooo yea what are we going to do if it is raining? you know what british weather is like
> pitty we dont have a big markee to hide under


stop with all the ideas lol ebay ---> :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

its me chihuahua-lady i know it will say guest lol

iv just heard back from dog world they are more than happy to come and take pics and do a write up about the event yay i just mailed them back will keep you up dated


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite im just waiting for a reply again mite be tommorrow now yay they sounded real interested and wanted to know more so i got typing lol and told them


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my thats bloody fantastic lol and look at this ----> 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6M-X-3M-20-X-...QcategoryZ20499QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



AQnyone wanna bid 2p? lol


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

i'll bid on it but do you think the park will let us put it up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

thats me that posted as guest


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

i have bid on it i am the highest bidder at the minute, i dont mind buying it as it will come in handy for my business. at least i will be able to hide under it if it rains


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thats great Jodie.. did you bid 2p?

Cannon Hill Park Ranger Service
The Information Centre
2 Russell Road
Moseley
Birmingham
B13 8RD

Tel: 0121 442 4226

Ill ring the park and email them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

i bid on another one it is the same though, i put max bid of £10 and am at £5.67 at the minute


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh yeah thats great ha this is turning out to be bigger and better every min lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok Jodie, I just dont want a whole in your pocket! But if it'll come in handy for your buisness... great for shows ect...
Right I calle dthe park, the guy was very helpful. Said I should call back tommorow and speak to MR. JOHN GREEN the manager who will help me out and that I have to call this number 0121 464 2828 and get a park user form to fill out as you need one of those to put up a marquee. He said the date should be fine but to call the manager whos in tommorow ad I mentioned that there would be around 30 chis, he asked if we wanted to use the water? I think he meant the lakes! As long as the park doesnt cost.. which Im pretty sure it wont, then were doing fine just fine!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

every mnute.. every second.. every post!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

started off as a sugestion and then just snowballed, if we keep going at this rate i wonder what it will be like by the date.
you will prob of managed to get a free fair, bbq and live band :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahahahah lol jodie your crazy! A band hmmm lol as long as NO KAREOKE lol chis will be deafened to listen to stef! lol were taking it step by step and evan if we get thrown out the park and end up on the corner we'll still have the reason we came... THE CHIS! Unless the bit the park rangers for throwing us out lol!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol I knew it could be done if everyone helped and your all doing a great job, evan if you just attend THATS SO MUCH HELP as I wasjust saying to Jayne attending means so much as all this hard work for no chis? lol BRING ON THE CHIS!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

BTW bring family and friends everyone... :wave: Jodie youve got a team coming that brilliant... I have my nan (who will help us get their and bring her dog lol sorry its not a chi girls) and my mate and my lil cousin!
So bring your great uncle fred and your second cousin sally it'll be wild!! Just DONT FORGET THE CHI!!!!
Any volenteers for someone that wants to arrange maybe some games? Like a chi race? Or an owner race? lol tiny prizes involved? Best trick?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Great i will bring my mum , she will enjoy it so much


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awwww :wave: mums the word!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

hi, dont think i will be getting a marquee off ebay, that seller is a con.
if you bid low someone called elsierockgreen outbids you, i mean she cant possibly need that many marquees.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh you got me started now how about-

best baby puppy
best junior
novice
open
best six legs lol!
best bigger baby (chis over 6lb)
overall winner

and then you will need a judge that could be fun i could get the rossetes made from one of the champ shows i have coming up


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

cutest non chi


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Dont worry about it at all Jodie! :wave: They have an indoors at the park..I could arrange something with the people surely, if they do not agree with me I'll just give the "So we wont be holding the meeting at Cannon Hill and we'll have to find a better park to represent us for publicity?" lol IT WORKS!

Vicki... great great great as long as it doesnt come out of the pocket :wink:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> oh you got me started now how about-
> 
> best baby puppy
> best junior
> ...


thats sounds great!! Vicky , if i meet up with you at the b'mouth champ show maybe we can see if we can find someone to do the rosettes there?? :wave:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

ok sounds good.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow yeh cutest non-chi.. for all the other dogs that turn up with the chi owners :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay thats good oh that will be so much fun does evryone want fun show though like i say i can get the rosetes!
oh my mum is on a mad one il make sandwiches she says ha ha and this and that


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know some where i can order the rosetes from and i may be able to get a cup for the winner it wont cost me that much stef and to be honest il be glad to do it its great seeing peoples faces when they win lol if you want i can come up with a list of classes tonight and show you all later see if you agree so whos gonna be judge?
lol
im soooooooooo looking forward to this now its gonna be great


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ok so how about these classes-

best baby puppy (under 6 months)

best puppy (6-12 months)

best junior (12-18 months)

novice (open to any chis)

best old timer (7 years +)

best 6 legs (chi and owner)

best non chi (dog that is not a chihuahua)

best in show (overall winner out of all the chosen winners from classes)


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks flipping fantastic.. I dont think Id be able to express my appreciation if you could do that Vicki!!! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

and if you need a judge id be happy to mine go in enough shows anyway so they dont have to take part will give them a break to watch and my b/friend coming so he can help me watch my two if you need a judge but if you have one already thats fine ohhhhh im so excited


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh oh oh and i can bring my show table so we can put the dogs on there while judgegoes over them yay thats if you want


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

sounds like fun!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG this is going to be great :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ow stef your quiet tonight shes abandoned us ha ha lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Vciki your hired.. the judge lol :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Is Vicki def the judge??? coz if she cant do it then i know a real one that can


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

well I did say Vicki first.. but I guess its the groups decision. I just feel shes trying with the rosettes and that and plus its only for fun, not real judging, just a laugh. Why who do you have in mind?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> ow stef your quiet tonight shes abandoned us ha ha lol :wave:


no no lol I was out lol abandon... never!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya i dont mind doing the judging will be a laugh and i have seen alot at shows to know what to look for now! lol but if the group wants a proper! judge then thats fine hopefully i should hear back from the dog paper today as to weather they are definatly coming :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Do we need a proper judge????? I think it will be nice for Vicki to do it :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

But i don't know it could be a bit unfair if Vicki did it like favour one dog over another


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> well I did say Vicki first.. but I guess its the groups decision. I just feel shes trying with the rosettes and that and plus its only for fun, not real judging, just a laugh. Why who do you have in mind?


Sorry i will just but out of these plans..leave all ofu to do it


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

its a good idea, how about 2 judges


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its ok to be honest id rather not do it knowing that people would rather a proper judge !! 
i just thought it was a fun day and not a show under kennel club rules!
hope you find a good one


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

If Vicki's not entering her Chi's like she said, then I doubt she'd favour one dog over another, I doubt she would anyway. It's not a serious show after all, just fun. Wish _I _was going!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

its not a seriouse thing its supposed to be a fun day.
chihuahua-lady it was your idea and its a good one, i think you should be the judge seems as you have experience and know what you are looking for. I doubt you will be biased as wheres the fun in that. 
I vote chihuahua lady as the judge :thumbright: 
theres no need for falling out or arguments,


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

last thing i want is any arguments over this its been great evry one pulling together to make this a great fun day the only reason i offered to judge is exactly coz of that i thought it was just a fun show but i dont mind leaving it and you having a proper judge i dont know how i could favour any of the chis as i dont know any of you or yor chis properly or have any favourites i think they are all great equally anyways i cam understand if iamafairy feels that way other people may so should prob find another you can get a lst of judges from the british chihuahua club if you mail them  
like i say i didnt offer to corse arguments just coz i thought it would be fun so i apoligise if anyone thought i was trying to muscle in as i definatley was not :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

also iv found the exact place im going to get the rosettes from and they said i can have the name of the event on so we could have chi in the park if everyone is happy with that and there will be rosettes for every class places 1st, 2nd and 3rd and then one for reserve best in show and a trophy and best in show rosete for overall winner is everyone happy with that


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

come on lets not get silly
chihuahua-lady you are the judge and that is that :evil4: unless people have proper reasons why she souldnt be
anyway dont you have to pay 'real' judges???????
lets get back on track
its a fun day for the doggies
those rossetes sound great


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Chi in the park!
That's great!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh wow the rosettes sound fab 

maybe we could also have a contest for "best dressed" :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> oh wow the rosettes sound fab
> 
> maybe we could also have a contest for "best dressed" :wave:


im sooo glad you said that i was thinking that earlier we could have a chi fancy dress that would be great!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > well I did say Vicki first.. but I guess its the groups decision. I just feel shes trying with the rosettes and that and plus its only for fun, not real judging, just a laugh. Why who do you have in mind?
> ...


now Zoe me and you are good mates and I found that quite harsh. Leave it all for us to do it... come on girl we need everyone to chip in all they can!!! Its only fair you say you feel a real judge can do it, but a real judge will judge on real qualities, this is for fun. That way chis who dont go comps who have never won anything in their lives, say the 'deer' type chis, or the chis over 6lbs I think it will be really fun. The comps could be more funner like 'best ladie's man' best 'diva'... that way ITS ANYONES FUN COMPETITION, and more better everyone will have fun. Fancy the owner trying to make their chi the best heartbreaker lol... they have to do a little speach on why they think their chi is a haertbreaker lol and just have loadsa fun... let the day flow. :wave: It would be silly to all get upset over this, I hope you see what Imsaying with the whole fun judge. Vicki wont be biased... Im sure almost every dog will win something. We'll do races and stuff aswell... :wave: pm me if you need a chat yeh?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> also iv found the exact place im going to get the rosettes from and they said i can have the name of the event on so we could have chi in the park if everyone is happy with that and there will be rosettes for every class places 1st, 2nd and 3rd and then one for reserve best in show and a trophy and best in show rosete for overall winner is everyone happy with that


That fantastic Vicki... its genius lol
that way every chi could get a lil something yes?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

we will have a great day and i think it will be nice for Vicki to judge as she is normally the one being judged it will make a nice change for her  

Also it makes it more fun , we dont want anything serious do we??!

I am sure she will be fair as she doesnt know any of the dogs anyway , we will all have a great day :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> we will have a great day and i think it will be nice for Vicki to judge as she is normally the one being judged it will make a nice change for her
> 
> Also it makes it more fun , we dont want anything serious do we??!
> 
> I am sure she will be fair as she doesnt know any of the dogs anyway , we will all have a great day :wave:


A FANTASTIC DAY. Vik have you heard from DOGS WORLD?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah classes could be a bit more fun i got all serious for a moment there ha lol its the exibitor in me lol
when i got a quote on the rosetes i asked for 
7x 1st
7x 2nd
7x 3rd
and 1x best in show
and 1x reserve best in show 
and i was thinking maybe a cup as well for best in show or a prize !

do you think that will be enough rosettes how many classes are we having?
coz there will be quite a few chis to get through lol

ladies lets not all get shirty with each other i have said i really dont mind not judging if i dont il just enter mine
this is gonna be good fun ruby has her first champ show the week before as well! i booked her in today so fingers crossed its november the 13th


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

have not heard from them yet maybe they are trying to work something out if i dont hear from them tommorrow il get back on there case the person who mailed me seemed very keen though


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

quote what they said in the email vik, quote in for us!!! :blob: 

well thats around 24 prizes, keep in mind some people have more than one chi so probably wouldnt mind winning once, aslong as one chi per household wins something I guess :wave: Please anyone with more than one chi who feels against this just say. That doesnt mean theres not a chance of 2 or more of your chis winning something, it just means if a chi in your household has already won something and then say its the last prize of the day and someone hasnt won something, is it not fair they win so they dont walk home empty handed. Maybe I should get some treats so everyone defo gets something? :? Maybe we should write up some rules for chi in the park???


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

how about if i can get a good pric i get rossetes for up to 5th lace then that way everyone will get something we could get little prizes as well up to everyone my brain is not functioning today ha lol

il be rite back witht the quote


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

k here is what the reply said-

We would be interested in publishing something. Can you tell me more about yourselves and what kind of event this will be? Please reply 

so i replyed and am waiting for a reply from them.

can every one think about prize wise how we can do it so everyone gets something and doesnt feel left out


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think up to 5th place should surely do the trick! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

that already makes 
7 x 1st
7 x 2nd
7 x 3rd
7 x 4th
7 x 5th

that alone without inc the other trphey comp would make 45... so chis would win more than once!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

fingers crossed i get a good quote ! lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so shall we just have the seven classes then and make them more fun il go and think of more fun classes so rite there is-

a fun show
food and drink
doggy clothes stall
marquee!?

sounding real good to me


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Maybe we could work out the cost of everything and all chip in a bit , its not fair if only a few people are paying money and if we all share the costs it will be hardly anything as there are soooooooo many of us coming!! i think doggy treats are a great idea for people who dont get a rossette :wave:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> so shall we just have the seven classes then and make them more fun il go and think of more fun classes so rite there is-
> 
> a fun show
> food and drink
> ...


AND DOGS WORLD MAGAZINE! hopefully


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats me above.. stefanie, I signed in on another comp!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Maybe we could work out the cost of everything and all chip in a bit , its not fair if only a few people are paying money and if we all share the costs it will be hardly anything as there are soooooooo many of us coming!! i think doggy treats are a great idea for people who dont get a rossette :wave:


yes thats a great idea jayne.. or at least bring sandwiches or drink or something lol :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

anyone wanna volenteer to call the park manager today?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

why has the park manager gotta be called stef ?

any volunteers lol!

iv been racking my brains trying to think of names for classes heres some ideas-

best puppy prance

best old timer

best fancy dress

best non chi

any other ideas anyone iv drawn a blank at the mo


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

If no one else will do it then i will call them but will need to know what to say!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats what i was thinking whats gotta be said does he know about the chi meet


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I think stef said she has spoken to someone there and explained about the chi meet but they said to get a definate yes we would need to ask the manager.

I dont want to start stuttering and stuff and the manager think we are not ligit  

I can go into work mode if needs be!! but need to know what to say!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol work mode i like it !

see id do it but im a garunteed stutterer when it comes to talking to people i dont know its all erm yeah um but ha you looking forward to sat jayne jakes got hay fever bad at mo so his eyes arnt great so im trying to keep them tip top! lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

oh my god the erm and stuttering thing  yep i do that!!!!

Oh dear i hope his eyes get better , god hayfevers a pain 

Saturday will be fun , i will prob walk rite past u and not recognise u!! :? I'll put a name badge on !! he he :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol il be the lanky one he he im going for a pink out fit as well i think or maybe black ha lol every one normally recognises jacob first im the one with the pretty chi lol its meant to be real hot as well the weekend!

yeah im a big time um, but , yeah on the phone im terrible iv been meaning to make a call for days but i get nervy its to jakes dads owner some1 come and see me at show with jakes half brother and said the owner of the dad wants piccies etc hmmmmm i better go make the call....


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah make the call , dont worry about the erm , yeahs etc... !! i know loads of people that do it!!

Ok i will look out for the stunning chi first then and then see if u are on the end of the lead!!!

i bet i go up to some random person and say hi are u vicki and they will be like , errr NO !!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol i know what you look like though from your pic in id section so if i see you il give you a shout


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

ok , if i walk past u just grab me!!!!

glad its gonna be nice weather :toothy4:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok girls well ZOE (imafairy) has gone and dropped out of the meeting. I think because of we didnt want areal judge but I will check with her.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well thats being a bit petit in my eyes its a fun show and i have said from the beginning i dont mind not judging everyone is meant to be going to have fun and enjoy them selves but some people are taking it far to seriously if its gonna course so much disruption then i think another judge should be appointed i thought we were all grown ups here aiming for a good day out

the day out is not about winning or losing or favouring anyone its about the dogs and owners having fun!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> well thats being a bit petit in my eyes its a fun show and i have said from the beginning i dont mind not judging everyone is meant to be going to have fun and enjoy them selves but some people are taking it far to seriously if its gonna course so much disruption then i think another judge should be appointed i thought we were all grown ups here aiming for a good day out
> 
> the day out is not about winning or losing or favouring anyone its about the dogs and owners having fun!!!!!


well said Vicki, but I dont think for one minute you should step down from being judge!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Maybe I should get some treats so everyone defo gets something? :?


If you want me to sort that I can ?  
( I do own a pet shop  :wink: )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> the day out is not about winning or losing or favouring anyone its about the dogs and owners having fun!!!!!


I agree and I'm really looking forward to it 8) 8)  
Fizzy spins around on the spot everytime I mention it  :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should get some treats so everyone defo gets something? :?
> ...


That would be great, I didnt know you owned a pet shop???? or am I being gulable here?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> That would be great


and it'll be my pleasure


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thanks sara... everyones really doing a great job.

Do you own a petstore then?
Maybe I could bring some refershments for the owners. :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

got ya pm sara :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Do you own a petstore then?


Yeah in Kingston,Surrey  

My brother , me , Fizzy & my brothers dog "Harvey"  work there , but Fizzy doesn't work every day he often stays with his nanny , if he comes with me i NEVER seem to get any work done 
:lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Do you own a petstore then?
> ...


I dont think I would work lol and plus customers will come in- see fizzy and then totally forget what they came for lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ok girls well ZOE (imafairy) has gone and dropped out of the meeting. I think because of we didnt want areal judge but I will check with her.


right i think its becaus of insurance?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> I dont think I would work lol and plus customers will come in- see fizzy and then totally forget what they came for lol


some people ONLY come in to see Fizzy & Harvey :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think I would work lol and plus customers will come in- see fizzy and then totally forget what they came for lol
> ...



lol  I know I would :wink: :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

me to it would be la la la royal canin and a squeky toy oh look a chi aint he lovely er what did i come in for lol

so have you had any more confirm stef i stil havent heard back from paper so i will get on there case as i wont be able to from fri afternoon till sat nite iv got champ show with jake and were camping yay!!! so il bug em tommoz


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

great Vicki, erm no nobody so far. I may be a pain in the a** and pm the people who still havent got back to me AGAIN lol for the 3rd time :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ha ha lol am stil waiting to hear on the rosetes as well


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I felt I better explain. The whole incident over the judge business was just a thought if Vicki couldn't do it. Please reread if did not see. Anyway...Then alot of confusion took over and people didnt understand so I said let me just drop out of plans ect coz i was causing chaos. Then people took it all badly. Then it was written that id dropped out because of this mix up which is not true its because we are having trouble organising insurance for my mums car to have a dif driver. Anywho I started getting called petty and stuff for reason unbeknown to me. So now u guys know. so because i hadnt chosen the correct words and they were taken out of context i feel people are being strange with me. just wanted to clear all tht up.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im really glad you posted as i would hate to think that there is going to start being bad feeling about all this its just a fun day for everyone and there chis and i really hope you can come as your just as much a part of it all as anyone else :wave: 

so come on people lets keep the organising up and have fun in the process thats what its all about rite :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSS WOOOOOO ITS MA BDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

happy birthday stef have a great day ccasion1: ccasion2: ccasion4: ccasion5: ccasion6: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion1: ccasion4: ccasion6: ccasion5: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion4: from vicki and jacob and tyke and ruby and patch and rio and rex and felix


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeay Stef ' happy birthday ' ccasion1: ccasion9: ccasion7: ccasion5: ccasion6: ccasion4: ccasion2: 

Luv Jayne & Tyson :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Happy Birthday Stef sweetie :lol: 

So are you coming still Zoe I really want to meet your g=dogs they are some of my faves on here


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wooooooooo thanks girls!!!!
thanks for the-smiley-attacks!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEF         :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> So are you coming still Zoe I really want to meet your g=dogs they are some of my faves on here



Yeah are u still coming Zoe?? i am looking forward to seeing you and all ur babies


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah hope your stil coming am looking forward to seeing your chis :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite i stil have not heard anything from the dog papers !!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok so whats going on then? We still need to call the park manager, volenteers? As i called the park and they said ring back to ask the manager and he will tell me o fill in a form for park users


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

what form has gotta be filled in stef and whats gotta be said to park manager


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Right the guy said to call the manager MR. JOHN GREEN on 0121 442 4226 ... to basically tell him that were having a meetup. And the guy said the manager will probably tell us to call this number 0121 464 2828 and get a park user form to fill out as you need one of those to put up a marquee or certain things. So I dunno if were having a marquee but I still think we should ask manager


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

so if there is no marquee do we stil have to fill out forms and stuff im just thinking they may say no but if we just dump our selves there not alot they can say is there ? lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> so if there is no marquee do we stil have to fill out forms and stuff im just thinking they may say no but if we just dump our selves there not alot they can say is there ? lol


lol I know what your saying but they did sound fine with it. I'll call them in the morning and ask if we need a form to fill out evan if we dont have a marquee... but if they say no ill just say " ow well we did choose Cannon Hill Park in Birmingham out of every park in the Uk, but if not then thats fine we will find somewhere more suitable, have nice day, goodbye!" lol but betime I get to the bit about choosing their park out of every park they should be smitten! :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

hey Steph is it ok if my friend comes and possibly brings Rocket he's an 8 month old chi (btw he's another one of the dogs we rescued only little one we have left now but it'd be good for him to see other chi's again)  I could make her join chi-people if it makes it easier


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

hi all, im off on my holidays tomorrow, planning seems to be going well. havent got a markee but if there is a indoors and we can use that it will be ok
bye


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> hey Steph is it ok if my friend comes and possibly brings Rocket he's an 8 month old chi (btw he's another one of the dogs we rescued only little one we have left now but it'd be good for him to see other chi's again)  I could make her join chi-people if it makes it easier


Yes bring friends :blob: and her chi rocket... Ill add their names to the list, ow erm if she joins that would be great as she could be pm'd all the details and her username could be added to the list, and she'll get to know us all


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> hi all, im off on my holidays tomorrow, planning seems to be going well. havent got a markee but if there is a indoors and we can use that it will be ok
> bye


Thats great Jodie, have a lovely holiday! Im going to try and sort some more stuff ou over the weekened while you and vik are away, I'll do some planning and share when you both get back lol it'll give me something to do


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hi all hows all the planning been going i was naughty and stayed away an extra nite i fell in love with the new forest lol!

hey stef have you got your pup yet? :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

TUESADAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY VICKI I PHONED TODAY AND SHE SAID "WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO PICK HIM UP THE?" I WAS REALLY!!!!!! WOOOOOO SO I NEED TOMMOROW TO MAKE SURE EVERYTHING IS FINE, BUT TUESDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay i wanna see loads of pics when he is home so you got a name yet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol I think it'll be Romeo or Jayden. But I was just saying in CHAT to Anne that I kinda like the name FAME it has meaning! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah they are all good names you will know when you get him home and the name will just fit perfect


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

bet ur so excited Stef   they are all lovely names


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i like romeo the best not sure why it just stands out to me


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes so the meetup!!!! Im unsure if I should send another pm out to all those still not bothered to reply yet as Ive seen so many of them post about the forum, so surely they have received the pm?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They should have received the PM maybe send out one more as a reminder ??


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey girls, I didnt evan see the name replies at the top! Yes I think Romeo is a fav but then I like lil-JJ too (Jayden) confuseddd :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> They should have received the PM maybe send out one more as a reminder ??


Im on it now lol!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I manage to pm everyone but Rachel<3chihuahuas and Lolas mum as NO such username exists, I think I spelt the usernames wrong!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lolas mum is my cousins friend she joined up when she was round mine one day and hasnt been on since so i wouldnt worry about her she said she was gonna get a chihuahua but never did :?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow lol i thought she was someone with a chi called lola lol, thanks, should i remove her name from the waiting for replies list? :?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ow lol i thought she was someone with a chi called lola lol, thanks, should i remove her name from the waiting for replies list? :?


The person with the Chi called Lola is Lucie Username "loubie1736"  
Fizzy & me went to meet her about a month ago  I know she would be really interested in the meet up   ( i think she is just not online much ) 

( not sure if she is the person chihuahua-lady knows  )


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya no its not the same person yeah stef take her off think it was a five minute wonder she came and see mine and said oh i want one then couple weeks later brought a golden retreiver lol bit of a size difference there


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > ow lol i thought she was someone with a chi called lola lol, thanks, should i remove her name from the waiting for replies list? :?
> ...


Hey sara :wave:  
yea I know Lucie (from the london chi meetup) yes I remember you met a ew weeks ago  but I thought this Lolas mum was another lola chi lol
Lucie (loubie1736) has confirmed she will be attending the birmingham meetup already lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Lucie (loubie1736) has confirmed she will be attending the birmingham meetup already lol



Cool   8)   8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow your FAST!!! :shock: one minute later exactly you replied!!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

8) :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i never heard back from dog paper or from rosete people il start on it again tommorrow


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

okies, dont give up girls. we'll get something going! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.ribbonsrosettes.co.uk/stock.php


dunno if this is any good vicki or expensive, I think it said 45p per rostte, everyone could chip in?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just an idea? http://search.ebay.co.uk/show-rosettes_W0QQfromZR8QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQssPageNameZWLRS obviously they dont have chi people written on them or anything!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thats a good idea e bay lol why didnt i think of that only prob is we need quite a few dont we and if we try and make it a rosete for everyone its gonna be pricey!!! mmmmm......... thinking............ :scratch:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Maybe we could contatc one of the sellers and see if they'll do a deal?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Uh- oh dont like the sound of pricey!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

no me neither!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i no thats the prob i know when i first got quoted for the 21 rosetes it was from £12 to 25 but then we upped it to 40 something cant remember maybe we should tone down the show idea


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hmmm coz some people will have to spend more than others petrol ect....we could have special certificates or something


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> we could have special certificates or something


Thats a good idea maybe just have a couple of Rossettes for each class and then have a few certificates and some doggy treats ( Fizzys mum said she can get some as she owns a pet shop so i expect she can get some good prices)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> and some doggy treats ( Fizzys mum said she can get some as she owns a pet shop so i expect she can get some good prices)


I sure can , it'll be my pleasure    ( and NO ONE has to pay , it'll be my treat to all the wonderful people and chi's here at chi~people  )


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> I sure can , it'll be my pleasure ( and NO ONE has to pay , it'll be my treat to all the wonderful people and chi's here at chi~people )
> _________________


Ahhh thats really sweet of you Sara  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thats real sweet sara hey jayne did you manage to get a schedule im sorting all through my show stuff now as im typing so if i find the number il give you a pm


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi vicki , i have written to that man and asked for one i sent an SAE with it. I will let you know when i got it then perhaps you can advise me which class to put him in. Spoke to the breeder today and she doesnt see any reason y i couldnt show him although said may be a bit big thats all. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

if he is only just come of age i.e 6 months then he will go in minor puppy dog i made the mistake when i was new of entering jacob in everything lol if you anted to try two classes you could go for novice as well entirely up to you but def mpd


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah prob just try the one class for his first show , I am worried incase he is really not show quality and i get laughed out the ring!! id get so upset


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

do you have any pics of him standing out jayne i can take a look if you want i wouldnt worry he is lovely and i know your concerned about his size but even at show rings you get the bigger chis has he stopped most of his growing now?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I will take some tomorrow and post them to show u :wave: 

Not sure if he has done most of his growing yet as hes only 4 months, the thing is he is not actually tall just weighs a lot


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Jayne do you have any local doggy shows before hand?...Always best to try one out get Tyson used to being looked at ect


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> Hey Jayne do you have any local doggy shows before hand?...Always best to try one out get Tyson used to being looked at ect


Yeah i thought that would be good but the only local little ones are before he is 6 months! :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh thats a shame!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

May sound silly but also most vets have puppy evening classes for socialising- may not be showing or ring classes but theyre usually packed full of people and dogs- he may get used to the feeling of spotlight lol :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> May sound silly but also most vets have puppy evening classes for socialising- may not be showing or ring classes but theyre usually packed full of people and dogs- he may get used to the feeling of spotlight lol


Yeah we are going to a puppy class at the vets but doesnt start yet also taking him to ringcraft that starts beg of next month  :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww I hope you enjoy it Jayne and good luck! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Stef , any update with the chi meet??  :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

:wave: sorry this is a bit late...but...been really busy these days...

BUT....


joey and i are deffo going to come...she is all excited...and she cannot wait to play!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> joey and i are deffo going to come...she is all excited...and she cannot wait to play!


    Fizzy is really really excited about seeing little joey again :wave: he is jumping up & down here with excitment :lol: :lol: 

(Good to hear from you Meg :wave: are you going to Reading Festival next weekend ?? )


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

will it be ok if my ' new boy ' Kirby 8) 8) comes along too ? :wink: :wink: :wink: :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

defo awwwww im real excited is everythin sorted are we stil having a show or are we giving that a miss and just having a fun chi in the park lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my god so much to add and Ive missed alot! Right Meg your added THANKS SO SO SO MUCH! Whos Kerby Sara??? And Vik we could still have a fun show?!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Whos Kerby Sara???


http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=12486&start=0


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

OMGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

hello, still on holiday in very sunny spain. Good to see that the meetup is becoming even better. back on monday
bye


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey jodie!! :wave: 
Thanks for checking up on us!  Hope your having a great holiday!!! When my pup gets his final injections on next Thurday I think Im going to go to Birmingham for a few days and hopefully Ill find a park near town ect.... and I;ll check out Cannon Hill park aswell!  :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> toylittlehorse said:
> 
> 
> > joey and i are deffo going to come...she is all excited...and she cannot wait to play!
> ...


heya.....missed you guys.....oh i cant believe you're getting another baby...im like sooo jealous....lol....joey just loves fizzy and im sure she is gonna give him loads of kisses again..lol

nope i didnt go reading...too many indie bands...i may have had cause to slit my wrist jump over a roof backward with a noose around my neck...lol.. but i am gutted to miss mr.mansy.pants...and maiden!...all the other bands ive seen before so no biggie........i went to download festival however...and it was the best time of my life....soooooo wicked....so much fun......wooohooo...i could live there!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> joey just loves fizzy and im sure she is gonna give him loads of kisses again..lol


he is really looking forward to seeing joey again :wink: :wink:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm really hoping I can go with Ivy. I know I have some family commitments in November though so I shall have to wait and see. I will PM Stefanie when I know for sure. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. :sunny:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

rite we really could do with making sure everything is sorted for the day and that it is def going ahead


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> rite we really could do with making sure everything is sorted for the day and that it is def going ahead



I agree . Stef where r u !!!!?? any updates  :wave: :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Just worked out all the dates , & yeah ' Kirby ' will be old enough 
to come to the meet up too  
Really looking forward to it . it's gonna be so great to be able 
to meet everyone and thier wonderful dogs  


_____________________________________________--




toylittlehorse said:


> but i am gutted to miss mr.mansy.pants...


Mr Manson was totally amazing , fantastic 
And as it looks like he is no longer gonna 
write or perform music  I'm just so pleased 
I got to see his last ever UK live date


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Just got back onto the comp girls- Im ready to start with this meetup and get it up and running now!!!!!!! Will b calling about in the morning!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: Yay Stef glad ur back to sort it  

so looking forward to the meet


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay woooo hoooooo the boss is back he he he lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lolol boss ------ bossette!!!!!!!!


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

hi im kelly and i'm new :wave: 
but i would love to meet up for this if it is still going to happen i have a little girl called millie of 13weeks and she would love to meet more chi like herself please could anyone let me now if it's still go on with place and date 

thank you 

kelly&millie 
xxxx :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya yes its stil happening i think just waiting for the bossete lol to sort it out lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

LOL RIGHT IM BACK

Can we all make a list of everthing thats going on- and any contributions (eg i dunno lol) just anything anyone is organising or doing ect.... so I can get the form!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Welcome Kelly
your name is added
Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

shall we just stick to the simple meet up there for now with the clothes sale obviously will have to buy the children some xmas goodies lol then if there is big turn out next time we can make it a bit more flash its just we dont really wanna put so much on we cant handle it!
and if people who are coming wanna bring drink or some snacks that would be great then if all goes great go bigger and better second time round need to let the chis go mad zoomieing around each other first lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't forget I want lots of pics as I am missing out..
maybe next year. :wink:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> shall we just stick to the simple meet up there for now with the clothes sale obviously will have to buy the children some xmas goodies lol then if there is big turn out next time we can make it a bit more flash its just we dont really wanna put so much on we cant handle it!
> and if people who are coming wanna bring drink or some snacks that would be great then if all goes great go bigger and better second time round need to let the chis go mad zoomieing around each other first lol


Sounds good to me  

( I will still bring some treats etc for the dogs  )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok so shall I not tell the park??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

i vote dont bother telling the park, but yea im still bringing all my clothes. dont know how i will set them out, prob just hope its not raining and lay them out on the grass


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh well be cheap and cheerful and if a good turn out then well work on the summer one.

I hope to see Trinny and Smiify next year! :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

it should go great as well sounds like going to be a nice turn out i spoke to chi-lady at richmond champ show though and she is not sure weather she can come coz her chi is gonna be due so how many do we have going


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

HMMM i DUNNO SEEMS LIKE A FEW ARE not sure.... :? 
And I hope more come from north as no point loadsa londerners ( and surroundin areas) going to birmingham for nothing... who can defo say theyre coming???? maybe we should do a defo list?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah hats prob the best idea as its been left for a while so people may have forgot il put a defo list up in chi chat now then we can see who is def coming


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I am sad to say Ivy and me can't make it. We're very disapointed.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I am sad to say Ivy and me can't make it. We're very disapointed.



owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww nooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ROMEO AND ME ARE GUTTED!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, Ivy really wanted to see her boyfriend! :love6: I have family commitments that weekend which I'd hoped I could put off but I can't.  Gutted!  Maybe we could have a mini meet up in London some time?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> Yes, Ivy really wanted to see her boyfriend! :love6: I have family commitments that weekend which I'd hoped I could put off but I can't.  Gutted!  Maybe we could have a mini meet up in London some time?


yeh course there was one today- but i didnt go its with another site not chi-ppl! :wave:


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

Is this a real meet? If so, can someone tell me how you all got on please |! It sounds so cool! lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yes its a real met its alot of the people off of this site meeting and its at cannon hill park in birmingham on november the 19th yes you can go how many chis do you have?


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think I'll be able to make the meet on 19th Nov as hopefully we'll have a litter due on that day if all goes well, it's too soon to tell yet as she was only mated last week but fingers crossed. 
As much as I would like to meet you all, I know where I'd rather be


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

BIG PROBLEMS!!!!!!

So many peopel seem to be dropping out now. With very valuble reasons though like chilady has and distance ect.... but should we reconsider?

Chilady is no longer coming due to her pups (good luck)
Carmella_chihuahua is no longer coming because of distance and fare
Imafairy said a maybe? And I think she was coming with someone else with chis so I guess they are a maybe too


Now there are still a few of us going- well quite a bit. But Im worris the majority of us are coming from London and the surrounding areas and its obviously not worth travelling to birmingham if nobody is coming form up North. I know Clare is and so I dont want to change anything yet as I think its unfair to change the place if others cant make it because its been changes. But I think we need to do some thinking..... GET IN MY ZONE!

Also things seem to be dropping as there wont be a mini fun show now. And due to unfortunate circumstances with Jodie Bradbury and the loss of her chi hunny the freebie t-shirt will not go on as Jodie is now having to pay for a vet bill. But she did say she could offer a 5 pound voucher which is more than lovely of her. Im jsut afraid nobody will come- or everyone will be coming from London ways and get there and nobody from up north be there  I need a cuddle


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll re-pm everyone now!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep Stef Stitchy and I will still be there but if ur considering a london move could be better, but I'll come whatever  u wanna check some possible parks on sat with the boys, battersea park could be a possibility if u do decide to move it


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I dunno what were doing- I think it should ne a group decision. But I know I think 4 people are attending fromthe birmingham area.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

We will be there  ( where ever it is  ) Battersea park is a cool place too 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

SERIOUSLY CONFIRMED- and there area
Fizzy-Dave, Kirby will be bringing Sara SURREY
Romeo will be bringing Stefanie <---- thats me LONDON
Stitch will be bringing Sarah SURREY
Jacob, Ruby and Honey? Will be bringing Vicki London
Jack, Chico, Bella, Lottie and Lulu will be bringing Zoe DEVON
James will be coming with Zoe and the lot above and Winston
Millie will be bringing her owner Kelly


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

iT WOULD BE UNFAIR TO LOOSE those who have confirmed if we change the place- but I understand so many are coming from London-ish.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought battersea because it wont be as crowded as the central london parks and no deer (lyme disease) problems from Richmond park


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

It's no problem for me to travel wherever


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I thought battersea because it wont be as crowded as the central london parks and no deer (lyme disease) problems from Richmond park


wait! I dont get it! Lyme disease? deers? please inform me!!! Richmond park has a desease?


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

actually im not sure if little miss joey jordison and i could make it anymore.. we live in surrey...and well its a lot of money to get to birmingham and also im thinking its gonna be winter time and she hates the cold....she is a blue smooth coat chi....so she has very little hair!...
we really want to come tho cause we had so much fun at the last meet up even tho is was just the ickle of us...so depends on how things look up in november...as its also a busy month for me....but *fingers crossed* we might be there!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kk


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> im thinking its gonna be winter time and she hates the cold....she is a blue smooth coat chi....so she has very little hair!...
> !


Meg , Fizzy says Joey can cuddle up with him to keep warm


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > I thought battersea because it wont be as crowded as the central london parks and no deer (lyme disease) problems from Richmond park
> ...


there are deer in the park which have ticks that carry lyme disease it can kill a dog easy so I wouldnt walk a dog where there are deer


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.pethealthcare.net/html/body_lyme_disease.html


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

But omggg the park next door to me have deer in like fence off area- but hundreds of dogs go there INC MY ROMEO


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

just as long as u keep him away from the deer areas and check him for ticks when u get him home should be ok


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> toylittlehorse said:
> 
> 
> > im thinking its gonna be winter time and she hates the cold....she is a blue smooth coat chi....so she has very little hair!...
> ...



awwww fizzy is so sweet.....joey just loves her fizzy dave....she tells everybody fizzy dave is her boyfriend!....

she sends to give him lots and lots of kisses

HEY!...sarah...i just remembered...we dont live that far from each other....we should meet up on day for joey and fizzy...oo oo and baby kirby to have a play!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

That's a great idea Meg , send me a text when your about  
Kirby is able to go out from this Saturday   

I KNOW Fizzy would love to see Joey again , he is always talking about her and I show him photos of her all the time  

( PS how's work ? )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright you 3 surrey lasses, I'll just continue scrapping up pieces of the birmingham meetup :tongue:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2004)

its me vicki chihuahua-lady im so confirmed guys you didnt put me on the comfirmed   oh im so sad you have abandoned me i feel all alone in my own zone ...... lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> its me vicki chihuahua-lady im so confirmed guys you didnt put me on the comfirmed   oh im so sad you have abandoned me i feel all alone in my own zone ...... lol


hey vik- i was just gonna message wheres vicki when you need her. DID YOU GET MY PM? Hey that guest thing is playing up again!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> 
> 
> > toylittlehorse said:
> ...


woohooo another chi meet, we'd love to u only live like 10 mins away  Stitchy is out for his first walks next week (he's having fun with Romeo and Lillo on Sat) I was gonna bring him down to see Fizzy and Kirby, Sara if ur feeling up to it we could take them all out what u think  Fizzy and Joey can have alone time while Kirby and Stitch play puppy chase lol


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I just wondered when the desicion is goning to be made about the london or birmingham thing...... :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

its ok i was to lazy to sign in lol im in now but just gonna go maccy ds lol i so gotta make post in min my girl actuly is doing the strut down the mats at ring class wooooo hooooo im so glad you are back on the meet up situation thought it was over wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo im defo defo defo confirmed maybe we should do it in london then or somewhere il be back in a lil bit just going to eat lol


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

wicked...we'll wait on ickle kirbs to come out...i cant wait to meet him...
maybe the week after next or so...i'll deffo give you a text soon tho...before it gets too cold cause joey gets a bit silly in the cold and dont like to move and only want to go in my bag.

oh i quit that job....and now im jobless...im job hunting at the moment!

i've moved aswell...im living in cashalton rose hill now....its great cause we have like three parks all around us....joey loves the park!

oh i have the pic of joey and fizzy dave on my myspace....and my best friend always teases joey and tell her she is gonna take fizzy dave away from her cause she just loves fizzy too!....he is such a ladies man!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

nemochi said:


> toylittlehorse said:
> 
> 
> > fizzy&kirby's mum said:
> ...


that sounds like a wicked idea....lets deffo do it!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> wicked...we'll wait on ickle kirbs to come out...i cant wait to meet him...
> maybe the week after next or so...i'll deffo give you a text soon tho...before it gets too cold cause joey gets a bit silly in the cold and dont like to move and only want to go in my bag.
> 
> oh i quit that job....and now im jobless...im job hunting at the moment!
> ...


If you arange something with Sara I'll bring Stitch down too  I know he'd love to meet everyone


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

decisions decisions- zoe is london closer to you?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Sara if ur feeling up to it we could take them all out what u think  Fizzy and Joey can have alone time while Kirby and Stitch play puppy chase lol



Sounds like a great idea  Kirby is out from this weekend too  

( I'm real busy this weekend but some other time will be great :wave:  ) Not sure where we can take them ? I don't think I want to take little Kirby anywhere where big dogs may scare him ,he is a little mummys boy  and I think he is gonna need a while to get used to the big outside world !! )


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Do we know which members are attending from near Birmingham?So I can contact them?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Sara if ur feeling up to it we could take them all out what u think  Fizzy and Joey can have alone time while Kirby and Stitch play puppy chase lol
> ...


well we could take them down by the river in Kingston if u want hmmm or there is a mini park around if not if anyone can think of a place or I live right next to Nonsuch Park, someone name a place and we'll take them all, I'm just wondering how Stitch is gonna handle london this weekend :shock:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> decisions decisions- zoe is london closer to you?


It doesnt matter now. It was just coz i wanted special insurance to get all the dogs insured and stuff! Im def coming London wouldn't be bad though coz that area and surrey I know alot better so I could stay with friends overnight split the journey up a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to say ur doing a great job!


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

there are three parks near me....rosehill....but they are always big doggies there so maybe not such a great idea!

hmmm....joey is up for anything...so just arrange and let us know where and when!

wootwoot


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

toylittlehorse said:


> there are three parks near me....rosehill....but they are always big doggies there so maybe not such a great idea!
> 
> hmmm....joey is up for anything...so just arrange and let us know where and when!
> 
> wootwoot


looks like we have a surrey chi meet on  well I can make it most places have to use trains tho (am a silly pleb who cant drive) but Stitchy is game for anywhere


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > decisions decisions- zoe is london closer to you?
> ...


Ok so can I put you on the confirmed list- I think were leaning towrds London. Is the other person still coming? :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I live right next to Nonsuch Park, someone name a place and we'll take them all, I'm just wondering how Stitch is gonna handle london this weekend :shock:


I love Nonsuch park , Fizzy is a bit of a barker so he says he will keep the little guys safe  Maybe over the back of the park ? near the girls school ? I think in a few weeks Kirby will be fine to hang out with the boys in the park 8) 8) ( and joey lol 8)  she is so small a real little princess , she really is ) maybe on a sat i could get there about 3pm ? 

( oh i'm all excited now  8) ) 

Re London , I know what you mean :roll: difficult ... To start with I wanna take Kirby on little walks/carry's  with me & fizzy .. He is 
a differnet dog to fizzy , fizzy was really bold , kirby is not and i'd hate to have him scared on his first few times out ... BUT we will be at a London chi meet up in hyde park in the future


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

nemochi said:


> toylittlehorse said:
> 
> 
> > there are three parks near me....rosehill....but they are always big doggies there so maybe not such a great idea!
> ...


i'm with you on that one...im a train traveller myself....i actually sold my car last week cause i use the trains for than the car anyways!...but we are up for going anywhere.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > I live right next to Nonsuch Park, someone name a place and we'll take them all, I'm just wondering how Stitch is gonna handle london this weekend :shock:
> ...


Thats actually my old school oh dear lol, yep I can do nonsuch it's at the top of my road. sooo if Joey can make it, just go to Ewell east Station and walk up we could meet u there


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > I live right next to Nonsuch Park, someone name a place and we'll take them all, I'm just wondering how Stitch is gonna handle london this weekend :shock:
> ...


wicked....its a plan then....nonsuch park (i dont know where that is..but im guessing its close by since we all live near)....3pm....on a saturday in the near future! (oo i cant do the 15th or the 29th on oct cause my bf have gigs)...

im really excited too


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

fantastic  I'm sure I can make the either of the two saturdays after this weekend ?? ( I 'll be the one with the car with 2 car crates on the back seats & Chi stickers on the windows  :lol: )


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well if u 2 can pick a day Stitch and I will be there


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

How about the 22nd then ? 

( Meg when and where are the gigs , would I enjoy ???? 8) ) 


NOTE from surrey's boy ( and girls  ) club :wink: :wink: :wink: 
If anyone else wants to come please do    , I'm sure me , Sarah & Meg would all LOVE to see everyone  ) 

*Sorry to take over the Birmingham chi-meet up post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

yep anyone who can make it down to lovely Surrey please feel free to come  22nd is good with me gives stitch some time to improve on the lead lol


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Iamafairy said:
> 
> 
> > stefanie_farrell said:
> ...


Yes its me and my lot and James and Winston!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

nemochi said:


> 22nd is good with me


Fine with me too  Meg ???


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

*checks calendar*...... 22nd sounds great!.....WE'LL BE THERE!

wow....that was so easy.....that was like the quickest arrangement for a chi meetup ever!

please everybody feel free to join us...surrey should be easy for you londoners!

the gigs are in essex...brentwood!....but yeah i think you'd like 'em!

do you have myspace? and msn?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

hiya i will still be attending the meetup and bringing my stock. i live in west yorkshire i dont mind driving a bit but i dont want to go too far into london cos i *will* get lost


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

any ideas where it is going to be held now then hmmmm i understand what jodie is saying about the not to far into london though thats when you start getting congestion fees lol


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> any ideas where it is going to be held now then hmmmm i understand what jodie is saying about the not to far into london though thats when you start getting congestion fees lol


Battersea park is not to bad as it's on the outside of central london 

& not to worry re congestion charge  there is no congstion fee on weekends plus Battersea park is no where near where the conjestion zone starts ......


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds good what is better battersea park or hyde park?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I personally think Battersea park is easier to get to , Hyde park is kinda big and very busy ( Battersea park is easier to park your cars too  ) Battersea park is kinda just off the A3 where Hyde park is more inside London ... 

BUT either park is fine by me ( or Birmingham  )


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

London would be much better for us than birmingham so im def up for that. just let me know when & where! :wink: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

it will take me about 3 hours 42 minutes to get there and thats if i dont get lost, which i prob will
i was wondering about somewhere like milton keynes, its nearer london but not too far in
it would only take me about 2 hours 37 mins so not as bad
http://www.mkweb.co.uk/parks/home.asp

what do you think?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

What about having the meet up in surrey?????? I miss surrey so bad


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

there is going to be a surry meet if you look at the post below this


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

jodiebradbury said:


> i was wondering about somewhere like milton keynes
> 
> what do you think?



No problem for me to get there either


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ahhh make a decision! lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

i vote milton keynes cos its not too bad for everyone to come to


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

how far is milton keynes from heathrow


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

shouldnt be too far for u it's just above london, how good are you with roundabouts hehe :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol why are there alot im ok with them! i must remember to stick to speed limit though thats my downfall lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

milton keynes is roundabout city u will get very dizzy lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh great just what i needed he he he lol


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

*Chi meet up*

Hello everyone,

I know not everyone know me so I'll quickly introduce myself. Im getting my first chi in 10 days!!!!! whoohoo!! and Im from Notts and was planning on coming to the chi meetup in brum so just wanted to know what was going on?!!!!
What decisions been made? :wave: 
Nina


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Erm i may find it hard to get to milton keynes(sp?) Ive never been there before and will be coming by myself with romeo, my mum and bro may come dunno yet but none of us drive. Any suggestions?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stef u can catch a train from euston to milton keynes but I have no idea how we'd get to any parks hmmmm anyone even know the area. If everyone wanted to try surrey we can do nonsuch park or possibly Wimbledon common if thats closer for people either way theres no congestion charge


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

hi guys - this is a site where you can find out where you have to go and everything!

http://www.theaa.com/travelwatch/planner_main.jsp

just type in the street, town or postcode of the start of your journey then type the same for the end of your journey :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

it would take me too long to get to surrey else i would have said yes, but i think that is too far south for a uk meetup


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

once im on the a1 im ok as long as i dont have to venture anywhere too far of the track


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

But surrey is like right by london :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

i think chi in the park is becoming a bit of a mess, it has to be in the middle of the uk really to make it fair to everyone, or atleast the middle of england if noone is coming from scotland. pluss we need to know defo who is coming so we can decide


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I think your right. Wheres the bossette????


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol yeah stef where is it happening when and where now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol no Im here just staring at the crazy thread lol

I just don't know what to suggest- the one in Surrey is going well. But i think we should keep the chi-in-the-park in Birmingham maybe as it was in the beginning? would people still want to attend birmingham>? or not? Im for wherever! :wave:


----------



## toylittlehorse (Apr 30, 2004)

its on two different dates....

so people could either attend both....or whoever its easier for to come to the surrey one can come...and whoever its easier to go to the birmingham one can go to that one....and whoever can make it to both.....then thats fantastic...

so dont stress over it.....still have the birmingham one!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

cant we have a poll then of whereis best for chi in the park then with everyones input we can decide where to have from what ever gets the most votes just a idea


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Just so you all know ,I will be unable to attend the meetup 

thanks clare :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Just so you all know ,I will be unable to attend the meetup
> 
> thanks clare :wave:



awww y clare?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

if Clare's backed out how many midlands/northern chi owners are coming?


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

i still want to come to the one in Birmingham!!!! :wave: I need to know if it is going ahead so i can book it off work, but thats not a problem!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*Monster's Mum* said:


> i still want to come to the one in Birmingham!!!! :wave: I need to know if it is going ahead so i can book it off work, but thats not a problem!!!!!


me too


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

and me & my boys


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Right well we need to see who is coming from like north way apart from Jodie!


----------



## Anne (May 24, 2005)

Mouse and I are still coming to the Birmingham one if it is still on.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im confused lol where is chi in the park and is it still happening


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I will probably just go to the surrey meet up on the 22nd as birmingham is quite a long journey so if i can see people at the surrey meet thats great for us  :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i think the surrey meet is going to be great alot of people are going now so cant that be a chi in the park meet


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Id say move chi-in-the park top surrey and still have a meetup in birmingham for everyone else who wants to meet there- but jodie is bringin her gear to the birmingham meet right? so isnt that chi in the park? 

We need to decide- time is ticking!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

tick tock tick tock lol

what about a vote then you know what everyone thinks


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> tick tock tick tock lol
> 
> what about a vote then you know what everyone thinks


what between birmingham n surrey?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah and see what everyone wants


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

I think the Surrey one should go ahead for those who can attend and the Birmingham one should go ahead for those who want to go to that one. I personally will only be able to make it to the Birmingham one so really want it to go ahead!!  My only concern is that I think there will be a bit of a north/south divide as people from the south will probably go to surrey and people from the north will go to birmingham.  I thought the point of having it in Birmingham is to avoid this and get everyone together? :colors: But I undestand that if there are more southerners then theres no point in them travelling all the way up to birmingham.
Anyway, i think we need to have some sort of vote and determine how many people are actually wanting to go to the one in Birmingham... :? :wave:

Can i just say aswell im picking up my chi on saturday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOOO now im confused lol! right I will only be able to go to one meetup as everywhere is so far from devon!!! lol

I really wanted to see as many people as possible!!! Bringing 6 chis!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*The lists*

Its best I think to do a chi-in-the-park south an chi in the park north for this year. (personally) if anyone else wants top say NO to that- just do so lol

Heres the lists.....

CHI-IN-THE-PARK 2005 MEMBERS

Members going to BOTH meetups:
Stefanie Farrell bringing romeo
chihuahua-lady bringing Jacob Tyke Ruby, honey?
fizzy&kirby's mum bringing Fizzy and Kirby


Members only attending:Birmingham (North) NOV 19TH
imafairy bringing jack chico bella lottie and lulu
MRCHI bringing Winston
*Monster's Mum* bringing her new chi pup
Anne bringing mouse
JodieBradbury bringing pepi
Kelly bringing millie
kat bringing gizzy





Members only attending:Surrey (South) 22nd OCT
nemochi bringing Stitch
toylittlehorse
lecohen?
Lucy
Jayne bringing Tyson
JJ Ivy's mum! bringing Ivy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Please pm me or state here (in this thread plz) which event you will be attending! 

That way we can see whos going where- so you know who you will/wont be meeting this year! Please remember CHI-IN-THE-PARK 2006 will be planned this summer and hopefully we will all meet in ONE place fairly and more people will attend so we can do some events ect.... :wave:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Which is the date for the surrey one?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Surrey I can do  the northern one might be harder so I'll say definately south for now


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

I will definately be attending the Birmingham one! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i will be going to the surrey one and il have to work finances out to see if i can get to the birmingham one its just a bit awkward as i have two champ shows near that time which il have to prepare for but if i can afford it then yeah il be there but def the surrey not sure about the birmingham


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I've pm'd most people and a few of the people that I could remember that said they couldnt attend the birmingham one incase they could now attend the surrey instead. And I meesgaed a couple of uk newbies whove posted abit- incase they wanna come!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds good if i can get to both i will


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> sounds good if i can get to both i will


can i put ur name down for both then???? :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well its a defo for surrey meet and im hoping i can make the birmingham one the only thing that may stop me is finances im trying my hardest to raise the cash for pandora so im not sure for def :? 
i really wanna go though oh its all hard lol


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I wont be attending Stef - due to personal reasons 

have fun all


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I can make both meet-ups  8)


----------



## chilady (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm sorry I can't get to either


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

So sorry Stef, due to work , kids and a ill husband I wont be going. Also it is still too far to travel. 
I really wish I couls though as I am sure it will be great.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok-


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh oh oh is not many going to the birmingham meet il make sure i can go if i know a few are going all im worried is if i drive all the way up there and hardly anyone shows
or worse stil only i show lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

im going to the birmigham one, and i may go to the surry one 
is there any good dog friendly accomodation down there?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> oh oh oh is not many going to the birmingham meet il make sure i can go if i know a few are going all im worried is if i drive all the way up there and hardly anyone shows
> or worse stil only i show lol


I know I have a feeling I'll go all the way and nobody be there.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah thats all im worried about if i know quite a few are going theni will be there


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

zoe is coming with her 6 chis- and i think shes bringing a friend with his chi winstone so thats 7 chis. And then me and sara- makes 10- and kelly is bringing millie- that makes 11. monsters mum and her baby and anne bringing mouse makes 13, and jodie is bringing pepi, 14.how many you bringing vikki? so thats 14 & more (inc yours)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

il be bringing 3 or 4 or 5 lol

it will prob be 3
defo jacob and ruy and honey she is getting vaccinated on tuesday
but not sure if patch will let tyke come lol
and not sure if i am stil getting pandora and if i do dont think shewill be fully vaccinated

so def 3


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I hope it goes alright for you guys, and I hope that you all have a great day. Remember to take loads of pics.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> I hope it goes alright for you guys, and I hope that you all have a great day. Remember to take loads of pics.


Thanks Ruby-
:wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just to confirm i am going to bring tyke to the surry meet and the halloween meet at hyde park so i will prob bring him to birmingham as well bless him as he is a chi i dont wanna leave him out lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yehhhh tyke!!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i was thinking about it earlier and he is a chi so only fair he gets to come are you stil going the halloween meet stef iv sorted there costumes now getting them made yay


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Who's going to the london meetup next weekend 16th Oct, I'm definately taking Stitch to that I dont know about Halloween now as I need to pay for Bambi so I cant afford a costume for the little guy and they all cost so much grrrr. So unless he can come naked lol I dunno if I can make the 30th, but he does have a top with glow in the dark bats on it hummm I wonder if he can just wear that.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah i was thinking about it earlier and he is a chi so only fair he gets to come are you stil going the halloween meet stef iv sorted there costumes now getting them made yay


yeh im going the 16th and halloween one. I ordered his costume lol  Im having second thoughts lol though it is funny! owwww posh- having them made? Are they going matching or not?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Who's going to the london meetup next weekend 16th Oct, I'm definately taking Stitch to that I dont know about Halloween now as I need to pay for Bambi so I cant afford a costume for the little guy and they all cost so much grrrr. So unless he can come naked lol I dunno if I can make the 30th, but he does have a top with glow in the dark bats on it hummm I wonder if he can just wear that.


Yeh sarah- i think its just the fun. T-shirt or naked I dont think we would want to miss out on stitch because he was missing an outfit. Hey put 2 cufflinks on his and take him as a 'stripper' :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> nemochi said:
> 
> 
> > Who's going to the london meetup next weekend 16th Oct, I'm definately taking Stitch to that I dont know about Halloween now as I need to pay for Bambi so I cant afford a costume for the little guy and they all cost so much grrrr. So unless he can come naked lol I dunno if I can make the 30th, but he does have a top with glow in the dark bats on it hummm I wonder if he can just wear that.
> ...


well he was good at his Playboy posing  hehe


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lol he sure was!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol not posh its just i tried making them my self and if im honest im totally useless lol then i got this bag of scary things from asda and was gonna attach them to a black top but i would do it so bad lol so just gonna get them made well my mum offered to buy them all costumes so she can lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hahaha i had my sister order romeos! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

it will be me pepi and mini going to birmingham, anyone know of dog friendly accomodation in surry????????


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

im not sure about places to stay at surrey your best to ask either sarah or sara as though both live round there they may know of somewhere


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Jodie this is the only one I could find for ya ----->
http://www.signpost.co.uk/london_and_south_england/chase_lodge_hotel_kingston_surrey.htm :wave:  hope that helps!

Heres there official website http://www.chaselodgehotel.com/


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

OOOOO I feel like im going to miss out if I dont go to the surrey one! I dont know...If i can go to the surrey i wont be going to birmingham. 

Sorry guys just realised im thinking aloud wait make tht typing aloud!

Ps Stef- I only have 5 which means I will bring 6 including winston!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow yes thats what i mean!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL dont worry hunni u were probably somewhere off in your zoneee!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> LOL dont worry hunni u were probably somewhere off in your zoneee!


no u no i cant evan get entrance into that place latley, and i own it?- they said my ticket expired!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Somebody gt thos girl some pills!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Iamafairy said:


> Somebody gt thos girl some pills!


 :lol: im on em all! :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol this london meet post has gone on and on and on lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

its never ending!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

kats coming to the birmingham one with gizzy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2005)

so how many we got for birmingham meet then?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thats fab gizzy looks so sweet so how many are going now?


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Im coming!!! just what date is it lol :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Us too  we will be there


----------



## Wahwah (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, if anyone knows of chihuahua meet ups in battersea park or anywhere near here please let me know, I have a 13 week old chi girl that needs some friends xx


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

That sounds great! I might be able to come, we get Bella back on the 16th of July.

When is it?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

this is an old thread from about 5 years ago


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Wahwah said:


> Hi, if anyone knows of chihuahua meet ups in battersea park or anywhere near here please let me know, I have a 13 week old chi girl that needs some friends xx


have a look at this thread for the London meetup details 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=29162


----------

